# Looking for new ways to mentally stimulate my puppy...



## bwil16 (Dec 19, 2012)

My Family and I just brought home an amazing Vizsla puppy named Bailey. This is our first dog as a family and a new experience with the Vizsla breed for all. He is about 3 mths old and we try to walk him 2 x's a day but always at least 1 time. While we are inside he has a big bone he loves to chew on, a rope toy, a kong toy we hide treats in and he has to figure out how to get it out and he also has tennis balls that squeak when they are squeezed which he loves. When he gets breakfast in the morning we put it in little piles in different areas of the house so he has to find it. All good things but we were wondering what else we can do for him to keep him on his toes. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

You can try training him, that will keep him mentally challenged! Our puppy also loved antlers at that age, which would occupy him for some time.


----------



## bwil16 (Dec 19, 2012)

Forgot to mention that. We train him as well basic stuff sit, stay, down, come. I was looking for more things my wife and I could do outside with him. I usually let him just run around outside but I was looking for more of a challenge while we are out in the fields for exercise. I run on a daily basis around 3 to 5 miles but he hasn't really grasped the concept yet of running next to me so I would like to train him to do that but don't really know how I guess is my biggest problem. I'm not that experienced with dog training so most of the things I do with him come from our friend who is a dog trainer and the internet. Right now it's too cold out and we can't really find a puppy school or obedience school so we r on our own.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Just a mutt - nothing more nothing less - times off lead under your control works all the time - a tired Vizsla works all the time - sometimes we worry about what they need ! they need to RUN !


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a long 50 ft lead for Miles, and we work on his come recall when out in the field. He will have plenty of distractions, so he will get good exercise and training. 

Pup won't be ready to run with you for many more months! Too young, growth plates not ready.


----------



## bwil16 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah I took him on a short little run around the block the other day didn't want to hurt him just seeing how he took to it. Thanks for the replies I will try the long lead idea sounds good.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've had luck with the Kong Wobbler. It's like a puzzle for your pup to get their food out of. Our boy loves it- it keeps him stimulated plus it helps him to eat slower.
http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/wobbler/

We've also tried the Kong Genius and the regular Kong. Both keep him busy while he tries to figure out how to get the treat out. I found that the Genius can be pretty difficult and the material is a little harder so we waited to give it to him when his adult teeth came in.
http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/genius/

Busy Buddy products are similar (treat dispensing) and stimulate our pup with different patterns/puzzles. All of the above are especially good for rainy days when you may not be able to run your pup. Antlers are also good options too.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As someone else suggested, training will stimulate their minds better than almost anything else. Try some retrieve training, or some more find it games. Teach him how to load the washing machine or to put clothes in a basket. Walk with him most of all. Explore. Challenge and stimulate his senses with foresta, trails and wild smells.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

socialise him too, get him used to different people, different smells, different noises


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They're smart, they'll go straight to university. Hunt university 8). 
And if they're rejected, have no choice but to turn into hooligans. 
Because, no man should neuter/spay them before their second birthday (unless, if medical emergency dictates).


----------



## Rooster59 (Dec 23, 2012)

We've found socializing is very stimulating and exhausting. Especially important for pups. As soon as they can be trusted to regulate going potty.

You may be surprised at all the places who are dog friendly or potty trained dog tolerant. We even reward our three with a trip thru Bass Pro on our way home from the hunt club.

Try Home Depot, Lowes, Bass Pro, Cabelas, all pet stores, farm stores, etc. We avoid "dog parks" and take ours to state or national park areas. Avoid deer seasons as some hunters will shoot anything that moves and it's rude to ruin their hunt anyway.

Vizslas were bred to hunt nearly all game so they will naturally enjoy taking in all the wildlife scents. Even if you never intend to use them to hunt or don't hunt at all, they love to exercise their skills. My oldest (6) flushed a wild turkey during a hike when she was 1 year old. After it flew off she gave me a surprised "why didn't you shoot it?" look. I laughed till my sides hurt!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Rooster59, I like how you think! Lots and lots of socializing. Then get him out into nature and let your pups instincts get stimulated. The switches will turn on as smells and movements in the woods or hills will do more than any other activity. 

bwil16, if you can find a Vizsla club locally, get in touch and find other Vizslas in your area. You'll find Vizsla owners will be more than accepting the pup into the "pack." A walk with a pack of Vizslas will be the best socialization I could think of.

By the way, I like the pup's name, Bailey. :


RBD


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ozkar said:


> As someone else suggested, training will stimulate their minds better than almost anything else. Try some retrieve training, or some more find it games. Teach him how to load the washing machine or to put clothes in a basket. Walk with him most of all. Explore. Challenge and stimulate his senses with foresta, trails and wild smells.


My wife has been trying to train me to put clothes in the wash since we got married. She's gonna be really pissed if I train the dog how to do it instead!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Try "hide and seek" or "find the cookie"!! Both are great games that can be played inside as well as out and mentally and physically tire my boy out!! He sprints back and forth searching for a wiff of whatever cookie I have chosen For the day. I try lots of different places, new hiding places and new smells. Try putting them inside stuff and on top of things...I also stated skewing hotdogs on the bare branches of the bushes! He LOVES finding those, his tail goes crazy!

Maybe try setting up a mini course for him to do. A broom, a chair to go under or jump onto, etc. Anything you can find to make a little agility course! 

Hmm, I think those will get your brains goin!! Haha


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend going to IKEA. Been escorted out by 3 security guards. Great socializing event, other than that.


----------

